

Windows CMD script won't do Ackermann properly - sfk
http://stackoverflow.com/questions/2680668/what-is-wrong-with-this-recursive-windows-cmd-script-it-wont-do-ackermann-prope

======
lukesandberg
I'm not sure i get what's interesting here. it looks like there was just a
typo in the script. (an off by one error in fact, and who hasn't been there)

